# Saddle seat sizes?



## Baileyboo (10 April 2008)

Is there a rule of thumb for what size saddle you need according to your dress size?

I just need a rough idea as I am confused.


----------



## AandK (10 April 2008)

not really your dress size..  its your length of leg and the length of your horses back you need to consider.
most people will fit in a 17.5 inch seat..  i am 5'3.5" and i have a 17 inch dressage saddle but no one else can fit in it comfortably as they are taller than me.!!
unless you are super short/tall or have small pony then stick with a 17.5, any good saddler will be able to advise what size you would need and let you have a sit on a few as well..


----------



## amandathepanda (10 April 2008)

not really - bigger bums do need a bigger seat but other factors like leg length &amp; length of horses back are important too.


----------



## Tiffany (10 April 2008)

Not really to do with dress size. I agree it depends on your length of leg, size of bum and style of saddle. My friend is very petite but in a 17.5", I've always had a 17.5" even though I'm not petite  
	
	
		
		
	


	





The saddle needs to look right on the horse but if the seat is too big for you, it will change your position and you could end up sliding backwards and forwards in saddle particularly, in canter.


----------



## Baileyboo (10 April 2008)

Thank you


----------



## KatB (10 April 2008)

I'm 5'7 and have a 17.5inch dressage saddle, but really need (according to my saddler!) a 17" jump saddle because I have a flat bum and short from knee to hip, even though I am 5'7!! So depends on your overall dimensions, and what suits your horse!!


----------



## horsegirl (10 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
not really your dress size..  its your length of leg and the length of your horses back you need to consider.
most people will fit in a 17.5 inch seat..  i am 5'3.5" and i have a 17 inch dressage saddle but no one else can fit in it comfortably as they are taller than me.!!
unless you are super short/tall or have small pony then stick with a 17.5, any good saddler will be able to advise what size you would need and let you have a sit on a few as well.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm 5ft 10 and not thin my any means but I fit fine in a 17 in saddle.  My boy has a very short back so couldn't get anything bigger.


----------



## Theresa_F (10 April 2008)

You may be confusing dress sizes and treeless.  The Barefoot saddles come in two sizes which they state as suitable for xx dress sizes.  I have the size 1 which is suitable for up to a  14 - makes sure I keep my blub off and having a shortish backed cob fits him well.  My instructor is very careful with his jewels when on it 
	
	
		
		
	


	





When I ride conventionally I am best in a 17" as I am a short arse, but I can also do a 17.5" if I have to.  I am just under 5' and a size 12/14.

Last week I rode a 15.5" - legs were fine but my bum felt rather large - I was on a very short backed 14 hand pony.


----------



## BeckyD (10 April 2008)

I have a big bottom  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and am a size 10/12 on the bottom half, and I've just gone from a 17.5" to a 17" saddle and found it much more comfy and secure.  I was a bit like a pea in a drum in the 17.5", bizarrely.  I am also long from hip to thigh.  So it all points towards a 17.5 but I'm just less comfortable in it.

I think it's trial and error to a certain extent.


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (10 April 2008)

I'm 5'9", size 12/small 14 with a 38" hip and I find a 17" seat comfy for me on my close contact saddle. Sen is short backed though and I found when I was trialing saddles, that the 17 1/2" was big for me and too long for her.

It depends on your thigh length as well as I can ride a shorter side saddle than other women of my height can and don't tend to need a long flap in regular astride saddles because my thigh bone is shorter than what most tall people have (most of my height is in my lower leg and torso).

Seat size really depends on your build.


----------

